# ORV Sticker Questions



## boddah4

I am getting a mid 90s Yamaha Timberwolf in a few days. I have a few questions:

1) Where can I buy an ORV sticker? I don't want to buy online. Can I go anywhere that sells hunting and fishing licenses?

2) What do I need to get the ORV sticker? Do I need to know the year or have the serial numbers? Can I just go in and get it?

Thanks,

Boddah


----------



## Cpt.Chaos

You can go anywhere that sells hunting and fishing license's to purchase an ORV sticker. You need nothing other than the money to pay for the sticker.


----------



## thornapple

boddah4 said:


> I am getting a mid 90s Yamaha Timberwolf in a few days. I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) Where can I buy an ORV sticker? I don't want to buy online. Can I go anywhere that sells hunting and fishing licenses?
> 
> 2) What do I need to get the ORV sticker? Do I need to know the year or have the serial numbers? Can I just go in and get it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Boddah


 You can buy one at any license retailer. You only need $16.25 and stick it on the rear of your quad and your good to go. No need for any serial #s.


----------



## wally-eye

Heck you don't even need a quad to buy one. You can even purchase one for a friend and give it to him if he can't get out to get one.........


----------



## bigcountrysg

Personally I would buy the actual orv sticker. The one that gets printed off sucks. You have to becareful when you wash your atv. As it may come off easily. The actual orv sticker stays on much better then the printed one from the license retailer. 

But if you need one right away that is the one to get. Because it is hard to find retailers that sell the actual sticker.


----------



## SoggyPaws

The sticker sticks fine, it's the printing that isn't the greatest. But it's no big deal. I wouldn't bother with waiting for one in the mail.


----------



## boddah4

Thanks for the replies...I thought that I could just get one at any place that sells licenses.


----------

